

Dhun - Minimalist Music Player for OS X - deepakjois
http://github.com/deepakjois/dhun

======
dehowell
Anyone who likes this should also check out mpd:

<http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki>

More work to configure, but also works on Linux. There's a wonderful ncurses
interface called ncmpc as well. mpd + ncmpc has been my iTunes in a terminal
window for years.

~~~
deepakjois
It was actually a few annoyances with MPD that led me to create Dhun. This was
a while ago so things might a have changed. But my main grievances were:

* Installation on OS X wasnt very straightforward. I think the MacPorts version was broken and I had to do some stuff manually to get it to install

* Some of my ID3 tags and MP3 files were not recognised properly, even though they worked fine on iTunes.

------
sil3ntmac
I've been looking for something like this, here are some suggestions:

\- system-wide keyboard shortcuts (I believe there is a Carbon API for this
that you could use). It'd be great if you could hook the default Pause/Play
buttons on the Macbook keyboard, not sure if this is possible

\- possibly some kind of current track menu item (I wrote one for iTunes here:
<http://silentmac.com/?p=470> ), requires Cocoa. Just to display the current
song (some of my music has long, quiet intros, and I'm not sure what song is
playing in the beginning), this might go against your idea of minimalist
though

\- shuffle functionality

But it looks great so far!

~~~
GeneralMaximus
_system-wide keyboard shortcuts (I believe there is a Carbon API for this that
you could use). It'd be great if you could hook the default Pause/Play buttons
on the Macbook keyboard, not sure if this is possible_

This worked fine on Leopard, but on Snow Leopard the play button on the
MacBook keyboard just launches iTunes. I usually chmod -x
/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes to suppress this annoying
behavior (my default music player is Songbird).

------
ianboo
$ gem install dhun Bulk updating Gem source index for:
<http://gems.rubyforge.org> Bulk updating Gem source index for:
<http://gemcutter.org> ERROR: could not find dhun locally or in a repository

hm ...

~~~
Titanous
You you should update to the latest version of Rubygems.

    
    
        gem update --system

~~~
ianboo
Thats my first gem ;) Thanks for the help!

------
shrikant
In response to TomasSedovic (I don't see "reply" links for some reason):
"dhun" is the Hindi word for "tune". So I believe some thought _did_ go into
the name :)

Edit: "dhun" has U as in 'put', not as in 'gut'.

------
toisanji
Why would anyone want to use this over mpg123? It is already "minimalist"
running from the command line and can donwhatever you need it to do. I use
mpg123 all the time, it's great

~~~
dehowell
Don't you have to give mpg123 an explicit path to an mp3 file? dhun lets you
play mp3 files by searching for them, through the Spotlight database.

------
TomasSedovic
Wish you put more thought into the name, it being commandline and all. Hard to
type on qwerty AND dvorak...

Other than that, looks interesting.

------
piranha
Hm, seems that using `mdfind` is rather slow. Probably using Spotlight's API
via RubyCocoa/MacRuby will be faster?

~~~
deepakjois
I am not using the Spotlight API via mdfind. I wrote a C extension. Care to
elaborate on the issue (file a bug maybe)?

------
nimbupani
A commandline interface for playing music in Mac OS X

